
Ask HN: Why is there an internal email in the source of the NYTimes? - notadev
While trying to read an article linked on the front page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;04&#x2F;10&#x2F;well&#x2F;move&#x2F;sitting-for-more-than-13-hours-a-day-may-sabotage-the-benefits-of-exercise.html), I encountered a paywall. I just took a quick look at the source to see if I could still read the article. I immediately saw a comment that was an internal e-mail from an editor about upcoming stories. Why would this be there? Is it a common thing?<p>Screenshot of the e-mail: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.vgy.me&#x2F;k4yCVz.png<p>Edit: After looking some more, it appears the e-mail is in the source of every NYTimes page right now.
======
instance
Seems like it's been there since April 11th. Compare
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190410111213/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190410111213/https://www.nytimes.com/)
with
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190411112326/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190411112326/https://www.nytimes.com/)

Maybe a rogue employee or some kind of joke?

